# D.A.G explosives factory Poland - April 2015



## Newage (Apr 28, 2015)

Right here we go, the D.A.G WW2 explosives factory complex in Poland.

This was part of a Subbrit trip to Poland, this site is open to the public, but you are warned about going in to the buildings, you can get lost here very quickly also flooded sections,
holes in the floors, massive contamination you name it it`s just plain dangerous oh and there is a Polish military base right next to the site with armed guards who have orders
and permission to shoot on sight anybody with in there fence line.

The Site was one of the largest explosive production complexes in Europe during WW2, there were 520 building on a site covering 170Km2

yep you should read that bit again cos it`s not a typo.

It had a work force of between 20,000 and 30,000 slave labourers for local concentration camps.

The complex made bulk TNT and Nitrocellulose and maybe RDX (Cyclonite) it also tested and developed new and different type of propellents.

Right picture time.
































These next two shots are from the very top floor looking at the top of the upper bulk product silos, it`s a foooking long way down.











Right I`m just about finished but if anybody knows there chemistry, you need a lot of water to make explosives, mostly for cooling the reaction process, now as you may of guessed
this place has water storage tanks, there are 5 of them and as with the rest of the site they are a bit on the big side.

So I present the ultimate James bond/Starwars location.
















Right guys and girls that`s it, there are more pictures on my Flicker site and I do mean a lot more so head on over to

:- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157651776411507/ 

Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Apr 28, 2015)

What a fab piece of concrete porn with a difference - loving that set...


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow, amazing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2015)

Now that is impressive.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow! Great stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2015)

Concrete porn at its best.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 29, 2015)

Now that is huge, I can see why you would get lost there


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 29, 2015)

wow, you weren't kidding about a lot more on flickr, excellent set there. thanks


----------



## Newage (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys, it was a pity we were on a time limit as I could of spent many many hours
Walking around the site, every where you look in the trees there are more building.
I think to the south of the main site was the slave labour camp, but I'm not 100% on that, the complex also had
A major rail network running around the whole site.

I want to go back that's for def.

Cheers newage


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, that's just a whole different scale to what we have here.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bloody Hell mate, that's good !! The drops from the silo tops look rather worrying !!


----------



## brickworx (Apr 29, 2015)

Love the water tank, great stuff. Cheers


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 29, 2015)

That looks very cool. What's the contamination?


----------



## Newage (Apr 29, 2015)

Don`t know what the contamination is for def but was told by local guide who knows his stuff that a floor went up in flames dues to explosive residue which injured two kids some years back, also acid and other nasty stuff used to make TNT and RDX.

The water in some of the flooded areas you could revive a dead rat in.

Cheers Newage


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 29, 2015)

That looks a cracker of an explore.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

Excellent stuff! The scale of that place is immense! 
Nicely done Sir!


----------

